# How many gallons do your bettas have?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just curious how many gallons each of your bettas have. I will most likely be guilty of buying some rescue bettas in the future and want to see all of my options for their new homes.:-D I'll start off:

10 gallons:4 female betta sorority
5 gal divided: Sinbad, Merlin, my 2 male bettas
5 hex: Zorro
29 gal community: Bowen


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have:

5.5 gal: 1 male betta, Prof. Lupin
15 gal divided so 7.5 gallons each betta: 1 male betta Victor, and 1 female betta Edelweiss
10 gal: 1 male betta, Cassanova

I also am ready to succumb to the urge to rescue again and am looking for more tanks


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

10 gallon divided with 1 female on each side, 5 gallon with one male, a 10 gallon with 1 female and 3 otos, and a male in a 2 gallon hospital tank. 

I also have a 2 gallon bowl and a 10 gallon that are currently vacant.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2.5 gallon 1 male betta Jaden
1.5 gallon 1 male betta Makoto
2.5 gallon 1 male betta Rusty
1.5 gallon 1 female betta Yerakina
1 gallon 1 female betta Blue Bonnet
1 galllon 1 female betta Nina
1 gallon 1 male betta Merlot


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

Both my guys are in thier own 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Okie I have

10 gallon Fishy 
9.25 gallon Pez
4-5 gallon Roja,Reba and Zeus (each in their own of course)
2.5 gallon Smurfy

Plus an empty 5.5 and 2.5 lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have:

two ten gallon tanks divided into 3 parts.
3.3 gallons for each fish! On the lookout for more tanks!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

5 gallon - Baccus
2.5 gallon - Bingo
2.5 gallon - Blaze

Looking for more space to rescue some more :smile:


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

30 gallon 

Tankmate: Algae eater


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

5 gallons


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Osiris has a 10 G all to himself for now. =]


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

2.5 gallon- Jaspers
2 gallon- Rosens
1 gallon- Luna
10 gallon- tropical fish (I wanna divide 3 ways for 3 more bettas some day!)


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Caesar is in a 2.25G c:


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a 60 gal cichlid and a 30 gal community tank but will only have a 4 gall with one betta(when I get him) please dont tell me they are addictive, Im banned by the hubby from any more tanks( or should I ditch the hubby and get more anyhow)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Betta 1- 6 gl
Betta 2- 6 gl
Such original names, yes? :roll:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1 quart to 1 gallon jars (hey I have a good excuse). Some small 1-2 gallon tanks and last a 5 gallon.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

As of right now: Subject to change though
Ember: In an almost 3 gallon punch bowl
Fishy: In an almost 1 gallon vase
Skai: In a one gallon tank
Blue: In the split 10 gallon, a little over 3 gallons to himself
Merlin: In a little less than one gallon pickle jar
Pearl: In a large mason jar, maybe half a gallon


----------



## Bawble (Aug 22, 2009)

1 1/2 gallon fish bowl


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

My Lulu has 3 gallons- she loves it


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome guys, thanks!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Me and my brother both have 2.5 gal. tanks but unfortunetly until tonight mine wil be empty.


----------



## iGary (Aug 24, 2009)

sumsum said:


> Me and my brother both have 2.5 gal. tanks but unfortunetly until tonight mine wil be empty.


My Betta, Jobs, lives in an old G4 Cube, which used to hold a computer. 

It's about a gallon of water in there.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

iGary said:


> My Betta, Jobs, lives in an old G4 Cube, which used to hold a computer.
> 
> It's about a gallon of water in there.


That's really awesome! I so wish I had an old mac to turn into a tank, lol.


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay so....
Zeus:5.5 gallon
Mars:2.5 gallon
Neptune:1 gallon(looking to upgrade)
And I was wondering how big of a tank I should get for a sorority of 3-4 females?


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

my 20 gallon planted betta sorority - 6 betta girls with 3 zebra otos and 3 albino cories (I found the 3rd one alive yesterday!) 

my 30 gallon planted community - 1 king betta with 1 gold gourami girl, 1 pearl gourami girl, 2 boesemani rainbows, 7 neons tetras, 2 cardinal tetras, and after tonight - 2 long fin red serpae tetra (moving from another tank). 

5 gallon with 1 HM - male.

2.5 gallon planted tank with 1 HM male. 

2 gallon bowl - currently empty - but hoping to do another betta rescue soon. 

last tank - 12 gallons - not betta friendly - darn flame gourami (and after tonight - 7 threadfin rainbows being moved out of the 30 gallon tank)


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds good- I would add two more bettas to the 10g sorrority tho. I have one, and I can tell you the more fish the better just keep up with the water changes!


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Currently my betta's are in 1 gallon and 1/2 gallons.
D:
It makes me so sad ,seeing them in such a small thing.
I bought Kiro on a whim, I saw him at Walmart with my friend and I had 10$ in my pocket, so I bought the 1/2 gallon and him.

Next week they will be in a divided 10 gallon, so 5 gallons for each! i'm so excited. =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet they'll love all that extra room.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon female sorority tank and a 6 gallon tank divided for my two females


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Zeus - 5.5 gallon planted, 3 ottos

Ares - 5.5 gallon planted, 3 ottos


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sherbet- 5 Gallon
Deimos- Split 5.5 (2.75 Gallons)
Ace- Split 5.5 (2.75 Gallons)
Nereus- 1 Gallon, soon to be upgraded to a 5.5, and then split with someone else.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

ElmoFish said:


> That's really awesome! I so wish I had an old mac to turn into a tank, lol.


 
That would be realy cool but instead of a mac you should use an Acer


----------

